# Roland cutter driver for vista 64 bit yet?



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been told twice now by Roland that the necessary driver is on the way. Last fall, when I bought a second Roland V8 cutter , and then "upgraded" to a new computer. However, all the new computers had Vista. Because of Brother embroidery software that I also run, I had to buy the 64 bit rather than 32 bit. I was told the drivers were due out after the first of the year......then in May..... Iam still waiting. I am working on one small cutter on an old laptop, and am looking at a new one still in a box because of this. any suggestions? Besides ripping my hair out?! Any help is appreciated! Amy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The only help has to come from Roland I would think...and last I heard..the 64bit was a bit on hold..maybe waiting to see what the 'new' OS will look like...but who knows...only Roland. I think Dana Curtis from Roland is on the board from time to time...maybe he can give the real answer...mine is sort of purely a supposition by another person


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks- this is just so frustrating!


----------



## steve worcester (Jul 1, 2009)

They do have Beta Vista 64 drivers posted in the support.rolanddga.com


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks! I will go try them now!!!


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

...don't get too excited yet. Once I finally found it listed on the site, an "opps!" message comes up that the page is no longer available on the roland site. Bummer. still waiting if anyone else has an idea! Thanks!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

try this link:

http://dg4.roland.co.jp/en/cutting.html#winvista64dricamm1


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks- I'll give it a try! 
Amy


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

adoptivemom1 said:


> I've been told twice now by Roland that the necessary driver is on the way. Last fall, when I bought a second Roland V8 cutter , and then "upgraded" to a new computer. However, all the new computers had Vista. Because of Brother embroidery software that I also run, I had to buy the 64 bit rather than 32 bit. I was told the drivers were due out after the first of the year......then in May..... Iam still waiting. I am working on one small cutter on an old laptop, and am looking at a new one still in a box because of this. any suggestions? Besides ripping my hair out?! Any help is appreciated! Amy


The 64 bit Beta driver is for the GX cutters. Which cutter do you have?

-Dana


----------



## emorc (Aug 27, 2009)

@ Dana: Does that one also work for CX-24 Cutters? If not are there plans for x64 drivers for Windows 7 ?
I am a bit sad because the plotter is the only device which stops me switching to a 64 bit OS right now, all devices already have x64 drivers.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

emorc said:


> @ Dana: Does that one also work for CX-24 Cutters? If not are there plans for x64 drivers for Windows 7 ?
> I am a bit sad because the plotter is the only device which stops me switching to a 64 bit OS right now, all devices already have x64 drivers.


We'll have Windows 7 drivers when that OS is released. We're getting conflicting reports on whether it will be solely 64 bit or if there will be 32 bit versions. In any case we expect to have 64 bit drivers for all our current products. When Windows went from 16 bit to 32 bit we had similar problems, so it's just a matter of time. For now the GX cutters are the only devices with drivers for 64 bit and they are in Beta until we can test 64 bit versions of CorelDRAW and Adobe Illustrator.

Currently all programs open in a x32 folder in 64 bit systems because there are no native 64 bit design applications. So at this point we're all waiting for Adobe and Corel to step up and give us some 64 bit design software to test. 

If anybody hears of Inkscape, Corel, Adobe, SAi, CADLink, etc developing 64 bit design software, I'll be glad to hear it. I'm just as anxious as everybody else to get these drivers released.

-Dana


----------



## emorc (Aug 27, 2009)

I am not quite sure why there is a 64bit version of the graphic application required. Both Corel and Adobe work on 64 bit environment even though through the 32 bit compatibility mode. But isn´t the driver independent of that since all drivers have to be 64bit? Corel x4 is vista 64 certified but I don´t think it is written in 64bit.

At the moment everybody seems to wait for someone to make the first step... thats probably the reason why there are so few native 64bit applications. However all 32bit applications should work they all just need 64 bit drivers to access devices.

I thought of a way to control the cutter via HPGL but I am not sure if this will work under windows. Some people obviously do it under linux.


----------



## emorc (Aug 27, 2009)

I just found a driver that works on windows7 / x64 so for those who want to try it:

WinLINE HPGL and DMPL Windows Plotter Driver for Pen Plotters, Vinyl Cutters and Engravers

If you have a cx-12 or cx-24 you may choose cm-12 or cm-24 from the options list.

I had to play a bit with the dimension settings for the test but it might have been a problem caused by inkscape which I never used before to cut. So I set it to 250x250mm for the test but I am pretty sure it can be set correctly to 584xn.

It is 182 EUR in germany. Quite a high price for a driver that should actually come with the product... so maybe we still wait for roland?


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

miktoxic said:


> try this link:
> 
> cutting


Just downloaded and managed to get the driver installed which I coluld not do with the Vista driver (guess the 32 bit version). After fooling around with the ports a bit I was at least able to cut a rectangle on my Camm1 CX-24. I'll try some more complicated cutting soon. With the ports, I wasn't playing close attention but I'm pretty sure the port assigned was USB virtual printer port for USB. At this time there was no response from the priter when a file was sent to it. Ok, so I tried LPT1; no good. I don't know why but I went back and assigned a USB port to the printer and it was then able to cut a file sent to it. - Scotty


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I got the driver off the uk site for roland. And it is working great.


----------

